# Elmo's Photo Shoot



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's one of Elmo's pic's from his photo shoot.
Hope you like it...


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless him  looks wicked *


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aww bless him  looks wicked *


Why thank you x


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Aww! 

Where do you go for doggy photo shoots?

Looks stunning!!!

xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh what a poser lol he looks fab!*


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I just looked up pet photography in my area and found a super guy.
He was so good with Elmo too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Elmo is stunning, lovely looking dog! Like a cuddly teddy bear  xxx


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

awwwwwwwww elmo is a gorgeous as ever i see

wendy


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awwwwww he's stunning, love the name too


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Awwwww! He looks so gorgeous!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Omg he is stunning! What is he? A Labradoodle?

Stunning though, hes like a big teddy bear


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Elmo is very pretty. Great photo.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

RachyBobs said:


> Omg he is stunning! What is he? A Labradoodle?
> 
> Stunning though, hes like a big teddy bear


No Elmo Da Bear lol is a Standard Poodle crossed with a Golden Retriever.
He is two years old and a soppy old fool.


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

such a handsome boy


----------



## Sol (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow talk about professional looking! He looks awesome and oh so cuddly


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_what a beautiful picture... you must be such a proud owner_


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh he's gorgeous, I want him


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

cute !!! and handsome lol :001_tt1:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Wha-Wha-Wee-Wha! Absolutely stunning :001_tt1:

P.S
Excuse the strange thing at the beginning :huh:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone.
Elmo is a very special dog and huge.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fantastic picture, hes really is a handsome boy, just stunning


----------



## OllyMurph (Dec 12, 2009)

Aww he's so cute, I just want to shower him with cuddles


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Fab picture Colsy! he is gorgeous!xx


----------

